# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Цвет постели имеет большое значение

## Irina

Давно уже известно о влияние цвета на душевное состояние человека, на его настроение и самочувствие. Мебель, стены, занавески - все это может и угнетать, и расслаблять, и возбуждать. В ваших с любимым человеком отношениях не последнюю роль играет оформление спальни. Поэтому перед тем как купить новое постельное белье или затеять ремонт, стоит прислушаться к наблюдениям спецов и ученых.

Людям, чрезмерно сексуально возбудимым и склонным к измене, нужно иметь в спальне хотя бы 2 элемента салатного цвета.

Стыдливым и боящимся эротических экспериментов партнерам следует завести постельное белье изумрудного цвета, потому что этот цвет будоражит фантазию и придает смелости.

Если оба супруга работники физического труда, то постель должна быть зеленого цвета, а если они занимаются умственным трудом, то им следует спать в постели голубого цвета.

В спальне у людей, страдающих избыточным весом, не должно быть элементов оранжевого цвета, в противном случае они будут ежедневно наедаться перед сном, а после "бурных часов" у них будет пробуждаться волчий аппетит.

С помощью доминирующего темно-золотистого цвета в спальне партнеры, чувствующие, что они теряют эмоциональную связь, могут обезопасить свои отношения.

У одного их партнеров маловато сил для занятия сексом? Повесьте на окна пурпурные шторы и положите в спальне пурпурный ковер. Во время любовных игр включайте лампу с красным абажуром. Силы придут.

В интерьере спальни следует избегать коричневого цвета, он ускоряет процесс старения организма.

У молодых супругов (не по возрасту, а по стажу совместной жизни) могут быть разноцветные спальни. Но спальня мужа и жены, проживших в браке уже много лет, должна быть двух-, максимум трехцветной.

Партнеры, которым наскучили обычные повседневные ласки, должны устроить себе спальню фиолетового цвета, и тогда их близость станет более одухотворенной.

Склонные к частым ссорам партнеры должны избегать в спальне светло-желтого, оранжевого и ярко-красного цвета и окружать себя темно-синим или темно желтым цветом.

Спальню белого цвета с множеством зеленых элементов и живых цветов следует устроить супругам, которые не могут "притереться" друг к другу.

----------


## Irina

Интересно, это действительно работает? Я свою спальню делала красно -бело- золотистую исключительно потому что мне так нравится, а не исходя из каких-либо проблем. Может стоит прислушаться к таким советам?

----------

